# Miniteich



## petra1802 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir gestern ein Weinfass bestellt und möchte einen Teich darin anlegen. Ich habe schon viel gelesen auf was ich aufpassen muss. eine frage trotzdem, habt ihr kies oder steine auf den boden gegeben...habe gelesen das soll man machen!

Sonst noch gute tipps auf die ich unbedingt achten soll? Freu mich schon so bis es losgehen kann


----------



## Nathea (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo,

unbedingt gründlich, lange und oft wässern bzw. Wasserwechsel machen, das kann mehrere Monate dauern! Du solltest Dich darauf einrichten, dass Du in diesem Jahr kaum mehr einen funktionierenden und nicht stinkenden Miniteich bekommen wirst. Die Weinrückstände an den Spundwänden können sehr dick und hartnäckig sein und sorgen besonders bei hohen Außentemperaturen für trüb-bläuliches, anfangs komplett undurchsichtiges und nicht sonderlich angenehm riechendes Wasser.

Ich selbst hatte sogar, bevor ich in mein Weinfass das erste Wasser gegeben habe, die Spundwände versucht abzuschleifen. Sehr viel hat das nicht genutzt, die Rückstände stecken recht tief. Auch die empfohlene Variante "Sodawasser benutzen" nutzt nur begrenzt.

Dennoch ist so ein Fassteich was Feines.
Viel Spass damit!
Sylvia


----------



## bilderzaehler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallöchen,

geht mir ganz genau so . . . dickes Fass bestellt . . . voller Tatendrang geschrubbert, gewässert . . . letzteres bestimmt schon 10 mal . . . derzeit dient das Wasser als Gießwasser, die Pflanzen sind in den Mörtelkübel umgezogen und jetzt warte ich auf meinen bestellten Fertigteich . . . mit 260 Liter Inhalt klein aber mein. Kann es kaum abwarten und hab mir schon einige Pflanzen zugelegt . . . Quellstein ist vorhanden.

Sobald der Faßteich funktioniert, kommt der wieder auf die Terrasse .)

LieGrü . . . Thomas

http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## petra1802 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

das sind ja tolle aussichten:shock aber gut..........wenn andere es hin bekommen haben, werde ich das auch schaffen. so habe ich genug zeit mir zu überlegen, welche pflanzen und wie ich sie einpflanzen kann.


----------



## Dachfrosch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

ich hab ein halbes Rotweinfass bekommen, als das geliefert wurde, hat das Auto gerochen wie wenn es jemand in Rotwein getränkt hätte  Polizeikontrolle hätte da keine sein dürfen 

Ich hab es eine Woche draussen stehen gehabt und jeden Tag das Wasser gewechselt, und bevor ich frisches eingefüllt habe, hab ich das Fass mit Soda geschrubbt. Nach einer Woche hab ich mal ein __ Hechtkraut reingestellt und geschaut, was es tut - da es nicht fluchtartig wieder rausgesprungen ist, hab ich den Teich frech bepflanzt und nichts ist passiert. Ungefähr ein, zwei Wochen hat er noch etwas nach __ Wein gerochen, aber nicht mehr intensiv, und weder den Pflanzen noch den Tieren hat es geschadet.


----------



## Schwabenteich (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Mein Fass wurde mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet. Da es auf dem Balkon steht, waren schrubben und hunderte Wasserwechsel einfach zu schlecht durchführbar. 

Steine oder Kies habe ich nicht im Fass. Die Pflanzen stehen in Töpfen entweder direkt auf dem Boden oder auf Podesten aus Pflastersteinen. Da das Fass sowieso im Herbst gelehrt wird, macht es so am wenigsten Arbeit.


----------



## Dachfrosch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Stimmt, der Wasserwechsel war sehr mühsam (hab auch keinen Garten) Ich hab übrigens am Grund Sand, aber nur eine sehr dünne Schicht. Und ich leer das Fass im Winter auch nicht aus, ich lass nur ca die Hälfte Wasser ab


----------



## petra1802 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Danke für die Tipps. Da ich eine großen Garten habe, wird das mit dem Wasserwechsel nicht so dramatisch. Habe gehört man soll auch eine Wasserhyazinthe einsetzen, das würde die reinigung verbessern.


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Wasserhyazinthen sind - genauso wie Muschelblumen - nur schnell verfügbare Nährstoffverbraucher, und deshalb prima als erste Hilfe einsetzbar.


----------



## petra1802 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Freu, heute ist mein Weinfass gekommen. Habe es zuerst mit Waschsoda geschrubbt, anschließend mit Heißdampfreiniger den Weinstein entfernt. Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen aussieht. Werde die gleiche Prozedur morgen wiederholen. Respekt an die Leute, die ein Fass auf dem Balkon reinigen. Zum Glück habe ich eine Regenwasserzysterne (schreibt man das so?) dann ist genügend Regenwasser vorhanden. Drückt mir die Daumen dass ich es bald Stinkfrei bekomme.


----------



## niri (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hi Petra,

viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Faßteich !

LG
ina


----------



## petra1802 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich*

Danke schön...bin ja noch positiv gestimmt. Was mich aber besonders erstaunt ist mein Ehemann. Als ich ihm sagte was ich vor habe, war er nicht begeistert. Ratet mal wer heute morgen voller Begeisterung das Wasser aus dem Fass geleert hat und neues eingefüllt Heute meinte er, wenn man wegen der Seerose kein Wasserspiel haben kann, wäre ja immer noch Platz für ein zweites.

Jetzt noch eine andere Frage. Habe gehört man kann den Lehm für die Seerose auch in einer Töpferei holen. Das würde genauso funktionieren. Außerdem frage ich mich, was sind die Düngekegel für Seerosen?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------

